# spouse visa and Green card process



## ibmonir (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi, i have to call the embassy in italy for a spouse visa but because. since the application is good for one year i'm not readdy to leave so i'm makeing it longer and i was told that the visa is good for 6 months to leave, 
i'm married for over 4 years, will i get a visa then i apply for green card here? so my interview will be only or a visa stamped on my passport then for how many yearswill be my GC and how long time it takes to be issued, can i go back before i get it and will they let me in? what if i change my address there coz we put the address of my mother in law and we will not stay with her for a long? 
i was told if was married for over 2 years it has different type of GC is it right?
thanks in advance


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ibmonir said:


> Hi, i have to call the embassy in italy for a spouse visa but because. since the application is good for one year i'm not readdy to leave so i'm makeing it longer and i was told that the visa is good for 6 months to leave,
> i'm married for over 4 years, will i get a visa then i apply for green card here? so my interview will be only or a visa stamped on my passport then for how many yearswill be my GC and how long time it takes to be issued, can i go back before i get it and will they let me in? what if i change my address there coz we put the address of my mother in law and we will not stay with her for a long?
> i was told if was married for over 2 years it has different type of GC is it right?
> thanks in advance


I presume you've applied for the IR1 immigrant visa. I hope you didn't apply for a K3. If so, this post does not apply to you.

Every time the embassy asks you for something, you've got up to 12 months to produce it. If you don't produce it within 12 months, your application is denied.

The maximum time they will issue an immigrant visa for (and remember it's a one-shot deal!) is 6 months OR the remaining validity of your supporting documents (medical and criminal records), whichever is the shorter.

Your green card will be mailed to you after you arrive. If you want it to go to an address other than the one you listed, ask the CBP officer to ammend it while he's processing your documents on arrival. The stamp in your passport will serve as proof for one year until the card arrives. The card is valid for 10 years in your case, but the card is merely proof of your status and your status does not expire provided you maintain it.

To change addresses, use Form AR11. Print out a copy and keep with your immigration records after submitting electronically.

Those who have been married less than 2 years apply for a CR1 immigrant visa, receive a conditional green card, and have extra procedures necessary.


----------



## ibmonir (Jun 2, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> I presume you've applied for the IR1 immigrant visa. I hope you didn't apply for a K3. If so, this post does not apply to you.
> 
> Every time the embassy asks you for something, you've got up to 12 months to produce it. If you don't produce it within 12 months, your application is denied.
> 
> ...


 You're right i just don't have any thing says ir1 or k3 but it says, appointment lettet for immigrat visa applicayion. and i will have to go throught medical exam and have to bring the police certificate, what i know i had to fill application form 1-130 and now i have the instructions to fill DS-230 and DS-3026. 
Thank you so much and please let me know if you have more details.


----------

